# A deal I couldn't refuse.



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought 3 acres of land a couple hundred miles from my home place here in the woods, It came with a garage, a small pond, a well, ele,an older mobile home and a new septic system. Actually one of my sons wanted it for a hunting camp as he lives out that way. the place is surrounded by large and small dairy farm almost like where I live and have lived for the past 50 plus yrs except the places aren't over run by illegals and city slickers from wall street.
I just spent a couple weeks up there doing some work and getting the MH ready for winter, it's 3BDs and 12X56. The MH cost a dollar and I still got shafted but with a few thou and some work, it'll be a nice second place to go to. 


The best thing about the place is that there is no TV, NO computer and I don't play the radio, People should try to go a couple weeks without reading and watching all the propaganda garbage that is all over the net and on the TV 24 hrs a day, you'll be supprised at the way it'll change your minds about a lot of things and also make you forget about all the problems in the world.
the more of that garbage you read and listen to, the more paranoid you get.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That sounds nice! 

We have a place on the lake, while there I ask hubby and kiddos to not watch any news, etc and we only do if a storm is brewing. We spend time down on the water, fishing, swimming, we build fires and roast hotdogs marshmallows.....i would love to make it a BOL, but not right now. Husband and I plan to live there when kids get older. I'll slowly work on making it more of a homestead during that time. Praying we will still be healthy enough to do so...until then we enjoy it as a get away.

Have fun! Sounds like you have some good help in making the place lovely and just what ya want.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> I bought 3 acres of land a couple hundred miles from my home place here in the woods, It came with a garage, a small pond, a well, ele,an older mobile home and a new septic system. Actually one of my sons wanted it for a hunting camp as he lives out that way. the place is surrounded by large and small dairy farm almost like where I live and have lived for the past 50 plus yrs except the places aren't over run by illegals and city slickers from wall street.
> I just spent a couple weeks up there doing some work and getting the MH ready for winter, it's 3BDs and 12X56. The MH cost a dollar and I still got shafted but with a few thou and some work, it'll be a nice second place to go to.
> 
> The best thing about the place is that there is no TV, NO computer and I don't play the radio, People should try to go a couple weeks without reading and watching all the propaganda garbage that is all over the net and on the TV 24 hrs a day, you'll be supprised at the way it'll change your minds about a lot of things and also make you forget about all the problems in the world.
> the more of that garbage you read and listen to, the more paranoid you get.


wow...that sounds great! $1 for the mobile home?...How much for the rest of it including the land? About your comments about TV, etc....I agree, we all could get a lot more worthy endeavors accomplished if we didn't spend the time doing that!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry you got "shafted"

I'll offer you $2 so you can walk away with a profit.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> People should try to go a couple weeks without reading and watching all the propaganda garbage that is all over the net and on the TV 24 hrs a day, you'll be supprised at the way it'll change your minds about a lot of things and also make you forget about all the problems in the world. The more of that garbage you read and listen to, the more paranoid you get.


That was worth repeating.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

That all sounds fantastic, Lead! I would love to find something like that, myself, and slowly work on building a permanent home on the site.



Sentry18 said:


> That was worth repeating.


Agreed!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What a score!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah sounds just like what I am kinda sorta looking for we are gona have to reloacate in a year and ahalf or two years and would love to find some inexpensive smallish acreage with at least minimal ifrastructure already on it that we could start paying for now. I'd be uber happy with a bit of land with a out house a dug well and a large pond or water frontage on a river or lake. The Garage would a be an extra onw with a liveable loft would be hog heaven.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

db2469 said:


> wow...that sounds great! $1 for the mobile home?...How much for the rest of it including the land? About your comments about TV, etc....I agree, we all could get a lot more worthy endeavors accomplished if we didn't spend the time doing that!


 I paid $31,000. for the land, septic,ele service and well. A real bargin for the area, they Tossed the MH in for a dollar, .50 more than it's worth, but it can be made safe, efficient and liveable for about $15,000.00 and a lot of work. actually better than it was made in the first place. that's re-doing everything, ele, ,floors ect. counting a pole barn roof over.

It may be easier to drag the trailer out and build, but some of these inspectors can't seem to bend the rules and many just like to throw their weight around and some simple job that may take 2 days can turn into 2 yrs and a nightmare when they get involved. they just can't see taking a trailer out and hooking a new structure up to a working well and septic, they want to get the board of health and the DEC involved.


----------

